# Question for the kitless crew



## MartinPens (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm starting in on turning kitless. I will save the nib section for later and focus on the body, cap, and finial sections. I'm pretty set with taps and dies, although I haven't had any luck finding a triple start 14mm set. I think the attached photo has a mandrel (far right in the image) that is for a 14mm cap thread. 

If you know of any resources for the triple start 14mm, please PM me and let me know. 

Thanks,

Martin


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jun 14, 2015)

Unfortunately you may be out of luck until a used set comes along.  I saw one set sell recently but otherwise Michael doesn't carry them anymore and I haven't found any other source short of a custom made set which is cost prohibitive.

I've done 14 x .75 single start with luck and so far nobody has complained. I'm hoping to do my threading on the metal lathe now for exotic thread sizes.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 14, 2015)

Triple Lead Tap/Dies

The 14 is discontinued, but contact Mike.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm sure he'll pipe up on here, but last time I checked with him he didn't have any more and didn't plan on restocking.


----------



## ChrisN (Jun 14, 2015)

There was a thread on here about a group buy of double or triple start tap/dies. 14mm was included, but the thread kind of fizzled out.


----------



## MartinPens (Jun 14, 2015)

I already checked with Mike. He doesn't have one. It doesn't look like there are any available. I will just make do with what I have. I just thought it would be nice to have a set since I have the mandrel.

Thanks


----------



## thewishman (Jun 14, 2015)

Martin, post a wanted-to-buy in the Deals, Trades... forum. I had a triple start set a few years ago and barely used it. There may be others that have one and would like to cash out of it.

I moved to single start to control alignment of the barrels.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Jun 14, 2015)

MartinPens said:


> I'm starting in on turning kitless. I will save the nib section for later and focus on the body, cap, and finial sections. I'm pretty set with taps and dies, although I haven't had any luck finding a triple start 14mm set. I think the attached photo has a mandrel (far right in the image) that is for a 14mm cap thread.
> 
> If you know of any resources for the triple start 14mm, please PM me and let me know.
> 
> ...


silverpenparts.com - TOOLS - Taps and dies


----------



## ttm7 (Jun 15, 2015)

try: Taps and Dies for threading metal from Victor Machinery


----------



## jj9ball (Jun 15, 2015)

+1 on silverpenparts.  That was where I got mine.  I will also say that you should get along fine with the 14mm single start.  Its much cheaper and you can get it from Victor Machine and Tool.  It is also A LOT gentler on acrylic.  Almost all the breaks or thread fails of any type that I have had came from either double or triple start threads.  You have to remember you are cutting 2 or 3 threads at once.  If you are using thin walled acrylic... that usually means disaster.   Congratulations on the mandrels.  I just started making myself custom mandrels and it really speeds stuff up.  I used to chuck everything up in an er -32 collet chuck and just keep repositioning it.  Mandrels are MUCH better.


----------



## Curly (Jun 15, 2015)

I know you have your heart set on a 14mm triple but have you considered the 13mm triple?  You're only talking of a .020 per sidewall difference and while possibly tight in some instances it should work well for most pens.


----------



## MartinPens (Jun 15, 2015)

Mike at silver pen parts does not carry them even though there is an old link. I have spoken with him and I am certain that he does not have any.

I'm willing to look at the single start. I'm not dug in completely on the triple start. If I do get a 14mm would I be getting the .5,  .75 or the 1?  What is most commonly used? Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 15, 2015)

If You go 14mm single threading use the .75. The .5 is two fine and you have little leeway for mistakes on tenon and hole size. It can be very easy to cross thread. The 1mm pitch will work but your threads are deeper putting more force on them during cutting and you have a smaller diameter hole for the threads.  That may or may not effect your design of the pen. 
I have discontinued the 14mm triples.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 16, 2015)

I have a 13x.5 set that I'll not use again. Each rotation moves .5mm - that means it takes 8 full rotations to close a 4mm long thread. And, like Mike said - they are touchy to get just right.


----------



## MartinPens (Jun 17, 2015)

Ok, cool. I'll give the 14mm x .75 a try and see how it goes.  Thanks a bunch. I'm looking forward to the creativity of all of this. I need a new creative avenue and this whole kitless thing has been on hold for too long. Moving really it a hold on things for a coup,e of years.  Thanks again!


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jun 17, 2015)

Remember, you'll need a larger die holder for a 14mm die.  It's a 1 1/2" instead of a 1" like the smaller ones.


----------



## Curly (Jun 17, 2015)

If he is getting his taps and dies from Victor, they have inexpensive die holders that work. A transfer punch or similar in the tailstock drill chuck lets the die slide along in alignment while the die is hand turned. Doesn't take much effort with plastics. The die holders are almost cheap enough to get one for each die.


----------



## MartinPens (Jun 17, 2015)

I am going to start my threading with a little Alumalite I have a double sided die holder made of Delrin that will accommodate the larger dies.


----------

